# Jesus vs. the Mormon Jesus



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Jesus: I died. Then I rose. 

Mormon Jesus: I died. Then I went to the future USA. Then I rose. 

Couchie: LOL


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

If God is perfect, he should have an excellent sense of humor, right?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

And while we're on the subject of random music videos that are effectively on an infinite loop...


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

As an afterthought: I challenge everyone of you to find a phrase from classical music (any period, Medieval through Modern) that can be looped as effectively as the saxophone solo in that second video of my previous post.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Or as Sam Harris says it:




And here he delivers as a comedian:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

This thread must be a branch of escapism. The ugly, humanity damaging stuff going on in the world is too much for you whippersnappers to think about, so you choose the LDS as your scapegoat 'issue'.

"Young Adults"? eh, what evidence is there for that?

:scold:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> This thread must be a branch of escapism. The ugly, humanity damaging stuff going on in the world is too much for you whippersnappers to think about, so you choose the LDS as your scapegoat 'issue'.
> 
> "Young Adults"? eh, what evidence is there for that?
> 
> :scold:


More like Church of Jesus Christ of LSD. Amiright?


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Just because Mormonism is more recent doesn't make it any more ridiculous than Catholicism.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Mesa said:


> Just because Mormonism is more recent doesn't make it any more ridiculous than Catholicism.


This may be a bit 'intense' for you, but.. 'ridiculous' is the adjectival form of 'ridicule', which only works in the form 'the subject of ...'. In the schoolyard; a visible birthmark generates the same sentiment. Just how juvenile do you wish to appear? The careless throwing about of 'isms' maybe ought to be the subject of its own thread.

...... OK, the annoyance has subsided. "Ridiculous" sucks as a stand-alone word. Phew, it's almost supper time; I can ignore you juvenile clowns for awhile.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Hilltroll72 said:


> This may be a bit 'intense' for you, but.. 'ridiculous' is the adjectival form of 'ridicule', which only works in the form 'the subject of ...'. In the schoolyard; a visible birthmark generates the same sentiment. Just how juvenile do you wish to appear? The careless throwing about of 'isms' maybe ought to be the subject of its own thread.
> 
> ...... OK, the annoyance has subsided. "Ridiculous" sucks as a stand-alone word. Phew, it's almost supper time; I can ignore you juvenile clowns for awhile.


Hilltroll the prescriptivist returns! In fact, "ridiculous" can also work to indicate that something is _worthy of being_ the subject of..., especially as we have a sense of "ridiculed" to denote _that which is_ the subject of... Mesa's use of the term, then, is perfectly sound, if it indeed suggests that Morminism is no more ridicule-worthy than Catholicism.

Of course, this is all bull anyway because language prescriptivism is bull - I'm just playing by the silly rules of your own game. :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Of course, this is all bull anyway because language prescriptivism is bull - I'm just playing by the silly rules of your own game. :tiphat:


Of course civility is 'bull'! How could I have forgotten the Rules of Polite Discourse? "Prescriptivism"? Jeez, the crap that disguises itself as erudition nowadays.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Kopachris said:


> As an afterthought: I challenge everyone of you to find a phrase from classical music (any period, Medieval through Modern) that can be looped as effectively as the saxophone solo in that second video of my previous post.


here ya go...
Luciano Berio ~ Concertino
http://www.youtuberepeat.com/watch/?v=wUOFudeaqQg


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Of course civility is 'bull'! How could I have forgotten the Rules of Polite Discourse? "Prescriptivism"? Jeez, the crap that disguises itself as erudition nowadays.


And the crap that disguises itself as wisdom! What a sad world we live in.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Better edit that, Polednice...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Cnote11 said:


> Better edit that, Polednice...


I did consider that! Seeing as it's a direct flip of troll's remark, though, it can serve as a test for potential mod bias.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hah. Potential mod bias may, if you wish, be discounted. Even I, yes _*I*_, have been reprimanded (awhile back). As far as my limited knowledge extends, none of the administrators/mods are geezers. Why civil discourse = crap is not clear to me - but that may be just another affliction of geezerhood.

You whippersnappers are advised that I love you all, even though you are frequently damnfools.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Say, about mormons, do you know any composer? I do, Leroy Robertson. Have a nice (only nice) violin concerto recorded by no less that Tossy Spivakovsky with Abravanel and the orchestra of..Utha of course. I think it was the one and only recording of the piece. A very rare recording.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Surprised this one is still open, good one Couchie


----------

